# Fastest Man on the planet for Multipower Brand.



## ice84 (May 3, 2017)

Hi guys i post this video about my Sifu , 
If you want have a look comment and please Subscribe to the channel great news upcoming 






Best regards
For any info you can ask to me too
Vincenzo Rega


----------



## Buka (May 3, 2017)

Planet? Not even the fastest on this forum.


----------



## ice84 (May 3, 2017)

Buka said:


> Planet? Not even the fastest on this forum.



Would be great show us , thank you


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 3, 2017)

Buka said:


> Planet? Not even the fastest on this forum.


Yeah, but has anybody else on this forum ever beat up a ninja while wearing a Santa Clause costume?


----------



## drop bear (May 3, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Yeah, but has anybody else on this forum ever beat up a ninja while wearing a Santa Clause costume?



Only in New York.


----------



## mograph (May 3, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Yeah, but has anybody else on this forum ever beat up a ninja while wearing a Santa Clause costume?


I thought you were kidding, until I watched the video.

This guy looks pretty fast.


----------



## JR 137 (May 3, 2017)

ice84 said:


> Hi guys i post this video about my Sifu ,
> If you want have a look comment and please Subscribe to the channel great news upcoming
> 
> 
> ...



I watched it without sound, so maybe I'm missing something.  But anyway...

Your sifu seems quite talented.  You seem to be quite proud of being his student.

I'm still however trying to figure out the purpose of this thread, other than to say "my teacher is faster than your teacher" and/or direct people to his videos.

He seems quite fast, and he appears to have excellent technique.  That's all fine and good to watch, but is he a good teacher?


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 3, 2017)

I think we have to remember that being fast in martial arts is always in the context of the opponent's speed and action.  I've seen people who were fast but when the punches, kicks, and movement of their opponent came into play, some of them couldn't react as fast as they did during a demo.  I'm not saying these guys aren't fast.  But I do caution of saying that a martial artist is fast by watching demos.  

In general martial artists get into a lot of trouble of taking pride of being fast outside of the context of sparring or competitive fighting and will often fail to display that speed when their brain has to factor incoming strikes and evasive movements.  As for the video.  Great video.  If your goal was for people to watch it then I'm pretty sure it got a few more hits by being posted with the Title.


----------



## mograph (May 3, 2017)

It looks as if the OP is promoting his teacher and club. That's fine (I suppose), but saying that he's the "fastest man on the planet" is insulting to all of us and our teachers. That's not in the martial spirit, and in fact, it's a challenge.

Everything's fine, except the "fastest" in the thread title. If that could be removed, that would be great.


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2017)

Someone called me fast once, I slapped his face, it's not a complimentary thing to call a lady.


----------



## Paul_D (May 3, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Someone called me fast once, I slapped his face, it's not a complimentary thing to call a lady.


Unless you happen to like those sort of ladies.


----------



## clfsean (May 3, 2017)

mograph said:


> I thought you were kidding, until I watched the video.
> 
> This guy looks pretty fast.



To paraphrase Mike Tyson ... "Everybody's fast until you get punched in the mouth" ... or at least somebody's trying to actually punch you in the mouth


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 3, 2017)

mograph said:


> It looks as if the OP is promoting his teacher and club. That's fine (I suppose), but saying that he's the "fastest man on the planet" is insulting to all of us and our teachers. That's not in the martial spirit, and in fact, it's a challenge.
> 
> Everything's fine, except the "fastest" in the thread title. If that could be removed, that would be great.


I'm 45 so my days of trying to be the fastest have been reduced to this logic:  If I can hit you before you hit me, then I'm fast enough.


----------



## oaktree (May 3, 2017)

See some speed but not really power.


----------



## ice84 (May 3, 2017)

mograph said:


> It looks as if the OP is promoting his teacher and club. That's fine (I suppose), but saying that he's the "fastest man on the planet" is insulting to all of us and our teachers. That's not in the martial spirit, and in fact, it's a challenge.
> 
> Everything's fine, except the "fastest" in the thread title. If that could be removed, that would be great.




No fast est in the planet was the title in an interview in italy by his sponsor .

About dK Yoo i'm Sure he has no chance with my sifu. I suggest to see from real he is really fast and powerfull


----------



## drop bear (May 3, 2017)

mograph said:


> It looks as if the OP is promoting his teacher and club. That's fine (I suppose), but saying that he's the "fastest man on the planet" is insulting to all of us and our teachers. That's not in the martial spirit, and in fact, it's a challenge.
> 
> Everything's fine, except the "fastest" in the thread title. If that could be removed, that would be great.



Not that big of an insult really.


----------



## oaktree (May 3, 2017)

ice84 said:


> No fast est in the planet was the title in an interview in italy by his sponsor .
> 
> About dK Yoo i'm Sure he has no chance with my sifu. I suggest to see from real he is really fast and powerfull


Is your sifu faster than a speeding bullet?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Is your sifu faster than a speeding bullet?



More powerful than a locomotive....

Able to leap tall building in a single bound....


Sorry, couldn't resist..... please carry on

Xue exit stage left


----------



## mograph (May 3, 2017)

How's that never-ending battle going?


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 3, 2017)

mograph said:


> How's that never-ending battle going?


And you got the right Superman lol


----------



## ice84 (May 3, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Is your sifu faster than a speeding bullet?


Ahahahah no my friend


----------



## Midnight-shadow (May 4, 2017)

oaktree said:


> See some speed but not really power.



How can you have speed and not power? Force=MassXAcceleration, meaning the faster your strike, the more power you can generate.


----------



## drop bear (May 4, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> How can you have speed and not power? Force=MassXAcceleration, meaning the faster your strike, the more power you can generate.



Steering and breaks pretty much.


----------



## blindsage (May 4, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> How can you have speed and not power? Force=MassXAcceleration, meaning the faster your strike, the more power you can generate.


There's a lot more to human movement dynamics than massXacceleration.


----------



## ice84 (May 5, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> How can you have speed and not power? Force=MassXAcceleration, meaning the faster your strike, the more power you can generate.



I think this is really true


----------



## oaktree (May 5, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> How can you have speed and not power? Force=MassXAcceleration, meaning the faster your strike, the more power you can generate.


A jab is not a powerful punch it is most likely the fastest punch in a boxer has in his tool box as it is thrown like a whip very loose. An over hand punch is slower than a jab but there is more torque used in it. So yes there is speed but the punches are or at least look to be flimsy.  Force=strengthXacceleration in the case of humans. A person who does not know how to throw his body into his punches will only produce a weaker punch compared to someone who does.


----------



## ice84 (May 5, 2017)

oaktree said:


> A jab is not a powerful punch it is most likely the fastest punch in a boxer has in his tool box as it is thrown like a whip very loose. An over hand punch is slower than a jab but there is more torque used in it. So yes there is speed but the punches are or at least look to be flimsy.  Force=strengthXacceleration in the case of humans. A person who does not know how to throw his body into his punches will only produce a weaker punch compared to someone who does.


Do you remember The best punch of Ali' ? Jab


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

blindsage said:


> There's a lot more to human movement dynamics than massXacceleration.



Everyone says F=MA and leaves it at that.  That's junior high school level physics.  I know, I teach junior high school science.  And I've taken several biomechanics courses, including two at the graduate level.

F=MA in this and just about every other context barely scratches the surface.


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

ice84 said:


> Do you remember The best punch of Ali' ? Jab



Was that his KO punch? Define "best punch."


----------



## KangTsai (May 5, 2017)

It's his technique that is impressive, not his speed, which is just "really good" and very far from "the best" in any standard.


----------



## oaktree (May 5, 2017)

ice84 said:


> Do you remember The best punch of Ali' ? Jab


Go have someone hit you with a jab in the arm, then have them use an over hand on your arm you should feel a lot more pain.

A jab is important used to make distance, set up punches, throw the other guys timing off etc etc, but having a fast jab is only one tool, it's a boxers bread and butter but with out meat and potatoes you aren't going to get full on it.


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2017)

Biomechanics of the head for Olympic boxer punches to the face | British Journal of Sports Medicine



> The bag momentum was also greatest for the highest skilled subjects (60.8 (SD 17.3) Ns) compared to the lower skilled punchers (42.3 (SD 11.6) Ns) even though their respective fist velocities were approximately the same. *The authors hypothesized[sic] that the increase in bag momentum was due to the skilled boxer’s ability to generate a greater effective mass during the impact than the lower skilled boxers.* With a fist velocity at 11.5 m/s immediately before impact and the resultant bag momentum of 47.4 Ns, the effective mass of the striking fist was estimated to be approximately 4.1 kg. This is greater than the mass of the hand and reflects the ability to link more of the arm mass into the punch.



The study isn't exactly what we're talking about here, and I actually found the preliminary background information much more relevant than the study itself.  But the study does go into mathematically calculating the force of a punch as well as the effective mass of the punch.


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

For anyone who thinks it's as simple as F=MA, scroll down to the section titled "Calculation of head translational and rotational acceleration" and calculation of punching force" sections of the study Steve linked to.  I'll link to it too...

Biomechanics of the head for Olympic boxer punches to the face | British Journal of Sports Medicine


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 5, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> For anyone who thinks it's as simple as F=MA, scroll down to the section titled "Calculation of head translational and rotational acceleration" and calculation of punching force" sections of the study Steve linked to.  I'll link to it too...
> 
> Biomechanics of the head for Olympic boxer punches to the face | British Journal of Sports Medicine


What are you talking about? It says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I clearly see a F, an equal sign, a M and an A. And the F is on the opposite side of the equal sign than the M and A. Pretty sure you just thwarted yourself with your own link.


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2017)

Exactly.  It's interesting to note that the fist velocity was about the same for everyone, skilled or not.  But the effective mass of the fist was a matter of skill.


----------



## mograph (May 5, 2017)

Depending on the technique:
M = fist mass, or
M = body mass.

... right?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2017)

I believe this all just translates to "Wǒ gěi nǐ wǒ de quántóu" (I give you my fist)


----------



## Buka (May 5, 2017)

ice84 said:


> Do you remember The best punch of Ali' ? Jab



One of the best backfists in the business. So much fun to watch.


----------



## Buka (May 5, 2017)

I want my twenty minutes back that I spent reading that study.


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2017)

Buka said:


> I want my twenty minutes back that I spent reading that study.


I told you the study wasn't as relevant as the background.  Lol.


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> What are you talking about? It says
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you can access the link, however if you look closer it's not as cut and dry as the "F=MA" people are making it out to be.  There's a few different forces that need to be considered, different accelerations, and different masses.

Many seem to think it's strictly their mass x how fast they move whatever limb = how hard they'll hit.  It's actually the EFFECTIVE mass they're using/hitting with x the acceleration of the object they hit.  The object that was hit accelerated in a few different directions.

Then there's "punch energy transfer and power."  I think a few too many people think this and force = ma are one in the same.  They're not.

Not say you personally get it or don't; just saying by reading a lot of posts here and other places, clearly many posters aren't getting the whole picture.

Also note acceleration and velocity aren't the same thing.


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

mograph said:


> Depending on the technique:
> M = fist mass, or
> M = body mass.
> 
> ... right?



Depends 

The only way to truly know how much body mass someone's using (effective mass) is to measure the force an object was hit with then divide that by the acceleration of the object that was hit.

People change the effective mass all the time for the same technique.  

F= MA, M=F/A, and A=F/M.


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2017)

I love it when you lot talk dirty 

I think for most of us the punch is hard enough if it knocks the person out you want knocking out.


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I love it when you lot talk dirty
> 
> I think for most of us the punch is hard enough if it knocks the person out you want knocking out.



Absolutely.  I just felt like waxing poetical here.


----------



## drop bear (May 5, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> It's his technique that is impressive, not his speed, which is just "really good" and very far from "the best" in any standard.



Yeah.  But Ali beat better fighters.  That was the impressive aspect of his boxing.


----------



## drop bear (May 5, 2017)

mograph said:


> Depending on the technique:
> M = fist mass, or
> M = body mass.
> 
> ... right?



Fist mass is interesting as I think it has a big effect. Which throws off the results a bit.


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2017)

Wouldn't the size of the surface area on impact and density of the fist also have an influence on this?  I mean, if I get hit by a 2 lbs pillow travelling at the same velocity as a 2 lbs fist as a 2 lbs ball bearing or a 2 lbs pointy object, the end result is going to be different. 

Understanding that I was a philosophy/English guy, and not science.


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2017)

I have a cracking book on Wado Ryu karate, it's invaluable but the writer Shingo Ohgami, who was promoted to 5th Dan by Wado Ryu's founder in 1974 is of a scientific mind as well. In the part about 'hand techniques' he has the techniques of course but also 3 pages of equations!  Maegeri ( front kick) has a page of equations all to itself, even blocks get equations though not so many. they may as well be in Martian for all I understand them, I wish I did because the rest of the book is beautifully clear and detailed I think it would add to my knowledge but that's never going to happen, I am maths blind, I cannot understand numbers and certainly not equations, they really don't compute for me.


----------



## mograph (May 5, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I love it when you lot talk dirty
> 
> I think for most of us the punch is hard enough if it knocks the person out you want knocking out.


Oh, sure. Be practical.


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

Steve said:


> Wouldn't the size of the surface area on impact and density of the fist also have an influence on this?  I mean, if I get hit by a 2 lbs pillow travelling at the same velocity as a 2 lbs fist as a 2 lbs ball bearing or a 2 lbs pointy object, the end result is going to be different.
> 
> Understanding that I was a philosophy/English guy, and not science.



It's easier to understand if you keep everything with the same and only change one thing.

The smaller the object (keeping the force the same), the greater the pressure.

Pressure = Force/Area

So... if I stand on the instep of your foot with all my weight while wearing sneakers, it won't hurt too much.  If I take off the sneakers and put on high heeled shoes and stepped on the same foot with all my weight, it'll hurt way more.  If I sharpen that heel to a point like a pencil and stand on the same spot with all my weight, it'll go through your foot (provided the heel doesn't snap).  The only thing I did in that was change the surface area. 

As far as density, don't confuse density and hardness.  Most denser objects are harder, but not all are.  Water is denser than ice, yet ice is significantly harder (water expands when it freezes).

Getting hit with a harder object hurts more (when the force, mass, and surface area are kept the same) because there's less give.  A 10 lb pillow being dropped on you isn't going to hurt nearly as much as if a 10 lb metal block will (assuming they're the same size and shape; I guess the metal block would have to be hollow).  It's like running into a brick wall vs running into the same brick wall with a mat on it at the same speed. The softer the object, the better it absorbs the force and slows you down.  There's a limit though - if the mat is too soft it won't be effective.


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2017)

So that all jives. 


JR 137 said:


> It's easier to understand if you keep everything with the same and only change one thing.
> 
> The smaller the object (keeping the force the same), the greater the pressure.
> 
> ...


so all iother things being equal, a small fist and a hard fist will both increase the amount of damage done.  Right?


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

Steve said:


> So that all jives.
> so all iother things being equal, a small fist and a hard fist will both increase the amount of damage done.  Right?



Yup.  If a 5 year old could generate as much force as a full grown adult, the 5 year old's punch will hurt a lot more.  At least if they hit the same spot; getting hit in the nuts by one is going to hurt a lot more than getting hit in the stomach by the other, all else being equal.

Another way to look at it - push someone with your palm.  Poke them with one finger, using the same force (assuming your fingers don't bend/give).  Which hurts more?  Again - in the same spot.

Hitting with a loose fist will hurt less than a tight fist - the loose fist has more give (same fist size and force). 

Putting this all together - it's not as simple as F=MA


----------



## drop bear (May 5, 2017)

Steve said:


> So that all jives.
> so all iother things being equal, a small fist and a hard fist will both increase the amount of damage done.  Right?



The size of the fist at the striking area.  Otherwise you just get more mass.


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2017)

So, what I'm hearing is that being hit by a small, strong, fast 5 year old would be a real pain in my mass.


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Fist mass is interesting as I think it has a big effect. Which throws off the results a bit.



Yes, a bigger fist is going to have more mass.  But if the boxing glove size fisted guy throws "arm punches," he's not going to have more effective mass as the average size fisted guy who's throwing a textbook boxing punch - from his feet all the way through his hands.  Unless of course the average fist sized guy weights 100 lbs with a brick in his pocket and the other guy is Andre the Giant sized.


----------



## drop bear (May 5, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Yes, a bigger fist is going to have more mass.  But if the boxing glove size fisted guy throws "arm punches," he's not going to have more effective mass as the average size fisted guy who's throwing a textbook boxing punch - from his feet all the way through his hands.  Unless of course the average fist sized guy weights 100 lbs with a brick in his pocket and the other guy is Andre the Giant sized.



Well also how much of the hand you actually hit with. If you had massive knuckles. Which increase the sise of the fist it may not mean a massive increase in the surface area you hit with.

popeye forearms for example.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 5, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I know you can access the link, however if you look closer it's not as cut and dry as the "F=MA" people are making it out to be.  There's a few different forces that need to be considered, different accelerations, and different masses.
> 
> Many seem to think it's strictly their mass x how fast they move whatever limb = how hard they'll hit.  It's actually the EFFECTIVE mass they're using/hitting with x the acceleration of the object they hit.  The object that was hit accelerated in a few different directions.
> 
> ...


To clarify, I was not being serious. I was poking a bit of fun at some of the posters lately who will make conclusions from the same incomplete logic I did. I forgot about Poe's Law.


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Well also how much of the hand you actually hit with. If you had massive knuckles. Which increase the sise of the fist it may not mean a massive increase in the surface area you hit with.
> 
> popeye forearms for example.



Mas Oyama's knuckles?

I'd post a pic, but I don't know how.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2017)

Fastest man on the planet


----------



## TSDTexan (May 5, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah.  But Ali beat better fighters.  That was the impressive aspect of his boxing.



He was the only one who could defeat a in his prime George Forman.
But the damage Forman did to his noodle is seen in his later years.


----------



## TSDTexan (May 5, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Mas Oyama's knuckles?
> 
> I'd post a pic, but I don't know how.


----------



## drop bear (May 6, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> He was the only one who could defeat a in his prime George Forman.
> But the damage Forman did to his noodle is seen in his later years.



Yeah the punching gave him parkensons.


----------



## TSDTexan (May 6, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah the punching gave him parkensons.



head trauma has also been linked with Parkinson's disease. In a 2013 review study,

Head injury and risk of Parkinson disease: A systematic review and meta‐analysis

 researchers found that people with head trauma that resulted in a concussion were 57 percent more likely to develop Parkinson's disease, than people who never experienced such head trauma.

Head injuries can cause inflammation in the brain, which may lead to changes in cells and brain structures that contribute to Parkinson's.

And injuries that specifically damage the part of the brain that contains dopamine-producing cells, called the substantia nigra, can also lead to Parkinson's. (Sources include neurologist Barbara Changizi)

Also... Ali's doctors's own words
Muhammad Ali's doctor BEGGED him to quit boxing after the Thrilla in Manila


----------



## TSDTexan (May 8, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah the punching gave him parkensons.


Oct. 30, 1974 Ali is (45-2) 
Ali is already suffering brain damage from fights with Frasier per the testimony of his doctor
Opponent: George Foreman (40-0) 38 KOs
So yes, my point still stands.

The point:
"But the damage Forman did to his noodle is seen in his later years."

Ali already is suffering brain damage, and then he take the greatest blows of arguably the hardest hitting boxer ever.

If there was a point were he would have had a chance for not progressing into trauma induced Parkinson's... it would have been before the rumble in the jungle.


----------



## KangTsai (May 11, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah.  But Ali beat better fighters.  That was the impressive aspect of his boxing.


I wasn't talking about Ali at all though


----------



## JR 137 (May 12, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah the punching gave him parkensons.



You know Michael J Fox was his sparring partner, right?


----------

